

Chinese medicine is not mystical - xom
http://thehealthyskeptic.org/chinese-medicine-demystified-part-i-a-case-of-mistaken-identity

======
Charlie_B
Articles are interesting, but I have trouble trusting the author since there
aren't a lot of links to supporting materials. Also, the statement identified
by getonit immediately struck the BS chord with me. Someone who purports to
scientific knowledge shouldn't use statements similar to "it can't be wrong
because everyone believes it." right?

------
getonit
The article lost me at "Let me ask you this. Do you think Chinese medicine
would have survived for more than 3,000 years and spread to every corner of
the globe if it wasn’t a powerful, complete system of medicine?"... asked on
the 151st anniversary of the publication of origin of species, no less, in a
world still full of religion.

